
Right Wing Terrorism and ‘The Enemy Within’ - DyslexicAtheist
https://thesoufancenter.org/intelbrief-right-wing-terrorism-and-the-enemy-within/
======
luckylion
Regarding the proportionality of media reports: "the right wing" is ~30-50% of
the population (depends on how you want to define it), Muslims make up ~1%. If
the extremists of each movement are similar in relative size & violence
affinity, you'd expect 30-50x more right wing extremists than muslim
extremists.

According to the numbers in the article, it's actually 3x.

